# Day 5 morulas ?



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Ladies 
So I go for ET today and I am having 2 day Day 5 morulas being transferred as they have not made it to blastocysts . I'm a bit low does anyone have any info or similiar experience ? 
Kate x


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi Kate, personally not a good story I'm afraid.  I had one early blast and one compacting morula transferred together in Jan and neither took.  Probably just my age and egg quality.  I have, however, read many, many stories where people had success with 5 day morulas so try to stay positive, I know how hard it is.  There are also some tentative studies out there (I think very limited) that transferring two at different stages, as I did, sometimes doesn't have a good outcome.  In that case the fact that yours are both the same stage is a good thing.

Best of luck.


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Day 6 blasts have a similar success rate to day 5 - those blasts would have been morulas at day 5. They have a decent chance, if they develop inside you into blasts. I'm sure there's someone who transferred two not long  ago and is now pregnant with twins but the name escapes me, think they had a diary though. You really do have a chance of success. Xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

It is really so much more than being a blast or not. Try not to worry in advance. Gl!


----------



## Don’t give up (Nov 12, 2015)

You have a GREAT chance with morulas - as cosmopolitan4112008 said - there is so much more to it than that!

I've have heard of loads of positive stories with morulas, 2dt, 3dt, crap embryos...it's all luck...

A friend of mine transferred 2 excellent blasts and got a BFN, next round she transferred two 3dt    embryos and got a BFP....

The TWW wait is vile - I'm dreading my next TWW already. It's the hardest part.xxxx


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Twinkletoes42 said:


> Hi Ladies
> So I go for ET today and I am having 2 day Day 5 morulas being transferred as they have not made it to blastocysts . I'm a bit low does anyone have any info or similiar experience ?
> Kate x


actually, no, my clinic transferred 5 days' blasts, they told we would have more chances with them. 
Frankly, each pregnancy is different so don't lose a hope. I know some ladies who had 3 days' morulas and they got bfp, just keep positive. god sees everything, he won't leave you, good luck dear


----------

